# Sun visor coming down on driver side



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
I need a god idea to fix the sun visor. It mostly just hangs down, and does not hold in an upright position.
I tried tightening the screw (of course...), sanding the pin (to increase friction) and applying tape to the pin. Nothing helped.

Any advice?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Ames has a kit for those visors, replaces the inserts on each side so it is tight again....


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

and DO NOT pry open the bracket
youlle bust it


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> Ames has a kit for those visors, replaces the inserts on each side so it is tight again....


This is then probably A383A 'Sunshade Bushing Kit'
Thanks for the hint!
@BLK69JUDGE - yes, it looks as it will break when opening it up, thank you as well!


----------

